# Nintendo E3 2007 Press Conference



## shaunj66 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Nintendo E3 2007 Press Conference*

Streaming live today














Just in case you've been living under a rock for the last few months, here's a quick reminder that Nintendo's "down-sized" E3 press conference is being held today (11th July). The conference is going to be streamed live via various websites, see below for more details.

*The conference has now ended*.

The following websites should have a downloadable copy of the conference available: 1Up.com , *GameTrailers* , *Gamespot*
Constant E3 live updates: IGN , Gamespot , Go Nintendo , GameZoneX

If you know of any other websites, let us know. Feel free to discuss the upcoming conference in this thread.




Discuss


----------



## 4saken (Jul 11, 2007)

Turns out I was living under a rock. Hmm. Is it worth getting up at 2AM to watch this? Hell yes.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2007)

I remember last year I had no sound when I was watching it (live).

Even with the downsizing taken into account experience says I had probably better sit connection open from about 3 this afternoon to stand a chance of catching this one.

Edit: it might as well be on the moon but IGN are apparently streaming as well, now to wash off the stink of visiting IGN.


----------



## fanmail264 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm not sure that GT will stream the Nintendo conference, because I don't think they did with Microsoft's.

G4TV, GameTap, IGN (Subscribers only) should be streaming it though.

Also, the following sites did live blogs for the Microsoft conference, and should be doing the same for Nintendo's event:
1UP
Engadget
GameSpy
IGN
Joystiq
Kotaku
Shacknews


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm really not expecting much from Nintendo at E3, Perhaps an online for SSMB and some more Wii Channels. If Mario Kart is mentioned it'll probably just be a teaser of Mario driving towards the screen and thats it.

Please prove me wrong Nintendo and show MK fully, have a hardrive ready, Kid Icarus being in development by the Zelda team, VC games being cut by half price, F-Zero, New Super Mario Bros 2, Excite Bike all heading to the DS.

Won't happen


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jul 11, 2007)

"And knowing Nintendo; they're more than likely to show off some new hardware such as a Wii external hard drive or the new iteration of Nintendo DS for the oldies that was rumoured (seems too soon though)."

You don't know Nintendo. They will never sell a harddrive for the Wii. I bet my life that Nintendo won't announce a HDD for Wii today. Nintendo doesn't listen to the more advanced users, so there'll definitely never be a HDD for the Wii. Ever. And they'll never support loading VC titles from the SD card either. The SD card storage is enough for 99.999% of all Wii users. Not enough room on the internal flash? Delete the old stuff and re-download it for free when needed. That's what Nintendo says we should do.


----------



## niklasnyfiken (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I'm really not expecting much from Nintendo at E3, Perhaps an online for SSMB and some more Wii Channels. If Mario Kart is mentioned it'll probably just be a teaser of Mario driving towards the screen and thats it.
> 
> Please prove me wrong Nintendo and show MK fully, have a hardrive ready, Kid Icarus being in development by the Zelda team, VC games being cut by half price, F-Zero, New Super Mario Bros 2, Excite Bike all heading to the DS.
> 
> Won't happen



Another guy here who knows Nintendo!


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 11, 2007)

I want the Arcade version of Mario Kart Arcade GP on the Wii.

The Wii has got to be as powerful as the NAMCO Tri-Force hardware.


----------



## Opium (Jul 11, 2007)

I hope we see some Super Mario Galaxy, Brawl and Metroid in motion plus release dates. Also some cool new game announcements.

I won't get excited about anything Nintendo seeing as how everything they've showed after last years e3 was very underwhelming. Leipzig and the media summit were awful, dull and boring (in that order).

Sony is really in a good position this year though with the Killzone 2 trailer (real-time this time), it looks awesome. I look forward to the rest of their conference.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2007)

i'm looking forward to both live streams from sony and nintendo, btw i have set a reminder for both sony and nintendo, will i get a email when they are starting?

gamespot is the only website that offer the live stream for free (with ads) other websites expect you to flog your cash before you see anything.


----------



## Jiggah (Jul 11, 2007)

I have to say after the whole Manhunt 2 debacle...I'm really not impressed with Nintendo.  They are heading down the path they always do.  It's not even about the game, it's about allowing titles of all ratings (Manhunt had a rating) on the console.  While yes they have had some more mature games, I've seen little in advertising for these games.  It's almost as if the more mature games are unwanted step-children.  If it ain't E for Everyone, you're on your own.  That seriously sucks!  Now, I'm really wondering how hard Reggie really tried to get GTA, he probably mentioned it once then just said...eh.  It's almost a guarantee that the games shown at E3 will be those composing 90% of E games (not necessarily a bad thing), but that seriously shows a lack of diversity for titles in a console that selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Jiggah @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I have to say after the whole Manhunt 2 debacle...I'm really not impressed with Nintendo.Â They are heading down the path they always do.Â It's not even about the game, it's about allowing titles of all ratings (Manhunt had a rating) on the console.Â While yes they have had some more mature games, I've seen little in advertising for these games.Â It's almost as if the more mature games are unwanted step-children.Â If it ain't E for Everyone, you're on your own.Â That seriously sucks!Â Now, I'm really wondering how hard Reggie really tried to get GTA, he probably mentioned it once then just said...eh.Â It's almost a guarantee that the games shown at E3 will be those composing 90% of E games (not necessarily a bad thing), but that seriously shows a lack of diversity for titles in a console that selling like hot cakes.


Well they are hammering out the ads for RE4 over here but thats it, but then to them the Wii is about getting the casual crowd in so they plug the likes of Mario Party 8 and Big Brain Academy instead.


----------



## AMDdude (Jul 11, 2007)

Nintendo really has to pull this off this year.. otherwise I'm selling my Wii and buying a 360.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2007)

G4 (The actual TV channel) is airing the entire conference live, with as minimal commercials as they can afford to. During Microsoft's they only went to like three minute breaks a total of four times, and they try to do it during talking. The only thing I missed out of Microsoft's watching it on G4 was the Viva Pinata 2 trailer, which the game pisses me off from the sound of it anyway.


----------



## Orc (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I want the Arcade version of Mario Kart Arcade GP on the Wii.
> 
> The Wii has got to be as powerful as the NAMCO Tri-Force hardware.


Yeah! Arcade GP *2* please. Orc needs somoher Mametchi.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2007)

you americans are lucky you can watch it from normal tv 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no way would a thing like that happen over here, thanks goodness for the internet.


----------



## gordillo (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> you americans are lucky you can watch it from normal tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like im in Canada we get a lot of good things like illegal satellites which i have two of


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> you americans are lucky you can watch it from normal tv
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the record, this is the first time they've ever aired them on TV.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(gordillo @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> like im in Canada we get a lot of good things like illegal satellites which i have two ofÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...




really? i thorght it would be a regular thing each year.


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Why is it so early in the morning?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> G4 (The actual TV channel) is airing the entire conference live, with as minimal commercials as they can afford to. During Microsoft's they only went to like three minute breaks a total of four times, and they try to do it during talking. The only thing I missed out of Microsoft's watching it on G4 was the Viva Pinata 2 trailer, which the game pisses me off from the sound of it anyway.


I was flipping channels yesterday and noticed that too. Was it just me, or were they argueing in the background about going to commercial during the real Halo 3 trailer? Which they did. :/

Understandable though, it was the end of the show and they have a commitment to those that buy the commercial space. I had the Gamespot stream running too in these events. I am such a fucking nerd.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I want the Arcade version of Mario Kart Arcade GP on the Wii.
> ...


I can't say I was into the first one. Not seen the second anywhere.


----------



## gordillo (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Why is it so early in the morning?


i believe cause the convention is on during the day and the important stuff at night


----------



## bobrules (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> G4 (The actual TV channel) is airing the entire conference live, with as minimal commercials as they can afford to. During Microsoft's they only went to like three minute breaks a total of four times, and they try to do it during talking. The only thing I missed out of Microsoft's watching it on G4 was the Viva Pinata 2 trailer, which the game pisses me off from the sound of it anyway.





Awesome, I can see it on Rogers Television, Channel 250 in Canada.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2007)

what time is it over in the usa as gamespot emailed me just now saying that the nintendo press conference is on now but it still said come back at 9am.


----------



## MAD_BOY (Jul 11, 2007)

it *should* start in 15 minutes from now, i'm refreshing gamespot like a maniac

EDIT: 1up already has a stream running over at http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3160999


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

Stream is up at Gamespot now as well

Right-Click and open in new window/tab.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thank you MAD_BOY, you just saved me several minutes wading through a slow site.

Anyway "show is about to begin".


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

http://live.kotaku.com/gaming/e307/nintend...nce-5000674.php

Kotaku's feed seems like it's not /.ed


----------



## pipesfranco (Jul 11, 2007)

Reggie Rulez!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2007)

To anyone watching, anyone find it odd that mobile phone games are not in those stats: the things sell for £4 odd and it seems loads get sold. For the record though I despise mobile phones and am quite happy to ignore "gaming" on them.

edit: some of the stats are dressed up 1 in 8 = 12.5%, nice


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Please Reggie stop with the numbers and percentages


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii Zapper looks  great!


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

The gamespot player is crystal clear, on the other hand. And it doesn't lag.

Sigh... Even when they *need* to have nobody on their servers, kotaku suck.


----------



## pipesfranco (Jul 11, 2007)

i want a wii zapper!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

ghost squad is sexy


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 11, 2007)

For $20 it had better be more than a plastic shell.


----------



## knl (Jul 11, 2007)

i give up on watching this on the internets. it's like stop motion, only it started repeating the same thing on and on... T_T
also i heard something about 140 DS and 100 Wii games coming for US players between now and xmas.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 11, 2007)

Zapper looks cool, Soul Calibur Legends looks rubbish though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love all the homemade videos/youtube clips etc...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

SSBB 3rd December!


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(knl @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> i give up on watching this on the internets. it's like stop motion, only it started repeating the same thing on and on... T_T
> also i heard something about 140 DS and 100 Wii games coming for US players between now and xmas.



Go to gamespot...and go low res


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah Gamespot is brilliant right now, no lag and sound is in sync with the video.


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

mm Jacky


----------



## Scorpei (Jul 11, 2007)

hahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. "USA will soon play Mario Strikers" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, didn't you guys already play that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Kart Wii online 1st QTR of next year! Wooo! Wii Wheel included and judging by the footage, there was Mario Kart DS tracks there.


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

I hope FIFA 08 DS comes with WI-Fi too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MARIO KART!!!!!!!!!!!!!1.
Wi-Fi!!!!!

Wii Wheel XDXD


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Kart!!!

Wii Wiil free!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

no one gives a shit about your wheel reggie hahaha


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 11, 2007)

Yay Mario Kart Wii! Looks like a GC title though. =/


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah it does look like a GC title, but at least it looks fast.

Wiil looks a bit....Will & Grace.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 11, 2007)

I think Reggie paused for an applaud when he held up that "steering wheel"... Glad he didn't get one. This is a bore fest so far.

Yes Nintendo you have a few online titles now, don't talk like you invented online play. You're still a million leagues away from Xbox Live.


----------



## Scorpei (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Yay Mario Kart Wii! Looks like a GC title though. =/


I loved the GC version, so I don't hope they change it much (though I would like a lot of inovation, but hey it IS the big N).

Oe, iwata


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

Aaaaaah! MK Wii!
It's TOO FUCKIN FAR AWAY!


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Iwata, cool but where's Miyamoto?


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

I didn't like the flat backgrounds in Mario Kart DD and Wii one looks like it keeps them. Still I reckon it'll be brilliant.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 11, 2007)

is this going on atm?


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I think Reggie paused for an applaud when he held up that "steering wheel"... Glad he didn't get one. This is a bore fest so far.
> 
> Yes Nintendo you have a few online titles now, don't talk like you invented online play. You're still a million leagues away from Xbox Live.



Xbox live managed to do one thing : get a lot of suckers to pay for online play.
Consoles are still billions of years away from the PC, supposedly the hardest machine to develop for!


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I think Reggie paused for an applaud when he held up that "steering wheel"... Glad he didn't get one. This is a bore fest so far.
> 
> Yes Nintendo you have a few online titles now, don't talk like you invented online play. You're still a million leagues away from Xbox Live.


I noticed that one too, was kinda funny. And online, I was expecting better news than that. Plus I woulda liked at least a peak at upcoming Wii Ware. And while it'd be nice for WFC to get close to touching the quality of Live, don't think that'll happen. : /

But I still gotta say, the zapper adaptor looks kick ass. I guess I have a sweet spot for light gun games though.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I think Reggie paused for an applaud when he held up that "steering wheel"... Glad he didn't get one. This is a bore fest so far.
> 
> Yes Nintendo you have a few online titles now, don't talk like you invented online play. You're still a million leagues away from Xbox Live.


Is Fifa even playable online? All I heard was a league.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

enthoosed with cook book making a point to cook phood for his phamily in days off?

owwwww of my job while chopping onions!


----------



## knl (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(knl @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > cant watch slow lol
> ...



thanks for the hint, gamespot is really much better


----------



## jumpman17 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me and my dad are psyched for Mario Kart Wii. Been karting against each other since the original.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think Reggie paused for an applaud when he held up that "steering wheel"... Glad he didn't get one. This is a bore fest so far.
> ...



are you ironic or something? because PC isn't hard to develop for, atleast not now that we have DirectX (which we've had for a bunch of years now).


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Me and my dad are psyched for Mario Kart Wii. Been karting against each other since the original.


Me and my pops commonly play with my cousin and uncle on the GCN. Tis' a riot!

I can't wait for the end thoiugh.... because I'mma gunna get me some apple pie.


----------



## Scorpei (Jul 11, 2007)

damn what is with the Wii-zapper.... yes it might be something funny (if not to highly priced) but damn it isn't an invention like that of the weel (haha, the weel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

NEW GAMERS 4 EVA


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

*Waits for Miyamoto and the new title*

*Hopes its not Wii Gardening*


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 11, 2007)

more like NEW GAMERS forEBER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Kinda slow...kinda boring, c'mon Miyamoto..c'mon!!!


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> are you ironic or something? because PC isn't hard to develop for, atleast not now that we have DirectX (which we've had for a bunch of years now).








Riiiiiight.

Totally forgot the part about PC games not having driver-specific issues, bugs, patches, and so on. Truly, thank god for directX, a true testament to successful standardization. Can't imagine how we would have played games before it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

God stop showing games I've already played!

EDIT: MArio Galaxy new vid, looks even better!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

heysuburbia's gonna wub it


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Galaxy looks awesome. There's even a clip of Mario in a Bee costume, wtf?!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Mario Galaxy looks awesome. There's even a clip of Mario in a Bee costume, wtf?!








 Please please please let there be more like in Mario Bros. 3.

Oh god Reggie don't waste time with High School Musical!!


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG High School Musical!!

What are they doing?

Eye Training!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, it's lagging.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Hitto @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Elrinth @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > are you ironic or something? because PC isn't hard to develop for, atleast not now that we have DirectX (which we've had for a bunch of years now).
> ...



yup, but developing a game specifically for your computer is easy. making it work on all PC computers of all age, is impossible, atleast not the same binary... it's the same as making a gamecube game working on an old nes.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> OMG High School Musical!!
> 
> What are they doing?


Its Spider-Man 2 DS all over again. Wasn't that Reggies fave DS title?

Come on Miyamoto!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

high school musical? sorry if this is a double post but ARE THEY HAVING A FUCKING LAUGH

MySims looks gash.. man i hate this whole family games thing. so so dumbed down (hardcore gamers my ass)

visual tests? christ Nintendo the new opiticians and Ubisoft the new teachers

My Life Coach is the child of Wii Sports? Reggie is talking a load of shit tbh..

GRR


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Wii Fit...oh piss off! Don't say thats Miyamotos next game.


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

OMG Wii Fit!
Looks interesting, not kidding.


----------



## Little (Jul 11, 2007)

The wii fit thing looks wtfish!


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

wii fit screams elite beat agents but thats it

i feel your pain hadiran ;(


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

When are they're gonna get to the fireworks factory?


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

someone get miyamoto a copy of my word coach


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

their calibration sucks as per usual, hahaha


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Christ at least get the girls to wear basques and stockings to exercise. So bored.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 11, 2007)

Certainly wasn't expecting 'Wii_Fit_'. Very weird but looks kinda appealing...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, might be fun, there's even a DDR clone - Step Aerobics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol at technical issues with the pad.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is it just me or is this stuff just not getting you excited.


----------



## ShadowXP (Jul 11, 2007)

I WANT TO PLAY SOME GAMES MAN NOT EXERCISE MY FEET EXTREMELY SLOWLY


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Darkforce @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Certainly wasn't expecting 'Wii_Fit_'. Very weird but looks kinda appealing...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expected it when they announced "Wii Health" earlier this year, I expect it be more fun than they show it to be.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks like you're stepping on a 360. Coincidence?


----------



## Little (Jul 11, 2007)

I think wii-fit looks interesting, especially if combined with say the wii mote, in something like SSX snowboarding type stuff!


----------



## Marxian (Jul 11, 2007)

This Wii Fit crap is exactly the kind of thing that Nintendo should not be doing with the Wii. They should stop obsessing about appealing to non gamers and just bring us some kick ass games.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Wouldn't it be funny if Reggie stacked it?


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm losing my faith brothers!













Reggie's fat, that was funny.


----------



## Chief_Second (Jul 11, 2007)

i'm glad to see it's not just me who has a hyperactive wii curser when using it


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Quick Nintendo show Nintendcats Wii!!

Day 1: Your Cat isn't home.
Day 2: Your Cat isn't home, but shes left you a mole.


----------



## Elrinth (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Marxian @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> This Wii Fit crap is exactly the kind of thing that Nintendo should not be doing with the Wii. They should stop obsessing about appealing to non gamers and just bring us some kick ass games.



well nintendo have dug their grave...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



still only metroid, mario galaxies and final fantasy chrystal chronicles i'm interested in for the wii...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Reggie is kicking Miyamotos ass.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 11, 2007)

I don't mind this stuff like wiifit being made and all but why give it so much time in the spotlight.


----------



## Jim~ (Jul 11, 2007)

I like WiiFit.


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Reggie is kicking Miyamotos ass.



Well look at that guys head!!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

That footy game did look fun, Brain Age didn't sound that great until I played it, WiiFit will probably be the same.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 11, 2007)

DS vocabulary game looks cool, and also the life training game is good.


----------



## AshuraZro (Jul 11, 2007)

And that's it. Wii Fit was a nice surprise, but not quite what I had hoped for.


----------



## lagman (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh god


----------



## Chief_Second (Jul 11, 2007)

i missed the first 1/2 hour. did they mention anything about wii channels or VC?


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Little @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> I think wii-fit looks interesting, especially if combined with say the wii mote, in something like SSX snowboarding type stuff!
> Now that would be pretty cool!
> 
> 
> ...


ROFL it's no coincidence!


Ah shows over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sony conference soon though.


----------



## Hitto (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm... I'm wondering about one thing, are konami gonna release their own dance pad? Or are they gonna use ninty's pad for DDR?

Overall, I wish they had more to show. After the NES floormat which was used for, what, two games, are they gonna make a new ROB?


----------



## ndsbob (Jul 11, 2007)

so, now we know hot long to wait for mario kart - 8 players online, right?
sounds good!
wii fit looks a bit boring and this "stepper" is nothing i would like to pay much money for..


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 11, 2007)

Tony Hawk is rubbing his hands.......or something else he's that excited about the money...errr sorry gaming possibilities of the Wii Fit Wireless board!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

So nothing new at all for the DS.

Only brand new Wii titles are what we've heard about before, Mario Kart Wii (looks great) and WiiFit (could be a classic the more I think about it).

Well we got more than what I expected but still its a shame there weren't no surprises for us.


----------



## adgloride (Jul 11, 2007)

The wireless board looks a great idea.  With all the technology and the fact its wireless, I can't see it being cheap.  Also I'd be amazed if you can play more than 6 players on mario kart.


----------



## knl (Jul 11, 2007)

now the other fanboys are gonna make fun of nintendo fanboys, who will be fit and ready to kick their asses.
btw, Wii Fit _together_.
there's already sexual innuendo about it. go figure.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 11, 2007)

Your missing the word coach, and life coach.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Your missing the word coach, and life coach.


IGN previewed those two months ago.


----------



## Digeman (Jul 11, 2007)

Is it just me, or did one of the tracks in mario kart wii look just like yoshi falls for the mario kart ds?


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ndsbob @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> so, now we know hot long to wait for mario kart - 8 players online, right?


Could'a sworn Reggie said something like...

"This time around, Mario Kart will feature more players than ever before online, a lot more, but stay tuned..."

Anyone else pick that up? If it's true, I'm guessing somewhere around 10, that would be perfect for me...


----------



## DjFIL (Jul 11, 2007)

it was pretty dry.  still doesn't really give me any reason to want to replace my stolen wii yet.  i guess i'm not really in nintendo's demographic, as I still prefer my 360 for serious games.  but i do love my ds, and  i'm still looking forward to the english zelda ds to be released and other ds games.


----------



## Öhr (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> So now the Wii can tell you how FAT you are, and the Ds has more games to show you how stupid you are?


ahhaha


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 11, 2007)

Well the Nintendo Marketing machine worked on my wife...she wants Wii Fit!!

No going to the gym and having to be oggled at.....so SHE says!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Öhr @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brain Training - How Old Is Your Brain? 

WiiFit - How Fat Is Your Ass?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Jul 11 2007, 12:27 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He said that. I caught it.


----------



## m2pt5 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bah, I missed the whole thing, and I can't find where to download it on any of those sites. Direct link please, anyone?


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2007)

Also, did anyone catch Donkey Kong getting nailed by Pikachu's Volt Tackle in the Smash Brothers footage?


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jul 11, 2007)

I dunno why but this E3 sucks this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No big annoucements - Killzone 2 ? Let me laugh it's horrible and it's pre-rendered (though using game engine)...



And where the FUCK ARE THE BABES ?!


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Do you think Mario Kart Wii will make the Q1 '08 like Reggie said? Or do you think it'll be Xmas '08?


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> WiiFit - How Fat Is Your Ass?



LOL! Hey, I dare you to say that to my wife!

....she'll have running and keeping fit in no time trying to kick you in the nuts!

...I should know...she just kicked me!


----------



## Akotan (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, it was a lot more fun that the Microsoft Conference...

It was a surprise to see a real release date for Mario Galaxy. I didn't see this coming...

I think we're getting too spoiled because the game press already gave us all the details about everything Nintendo, and others, showed us... There's not a big surprise at all. But that's the way it is now: news coming every time from everywhere...

Hope to hear more news, as Reggie said, on following E3 days...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(hadrian @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WiiFit - How Fat Is Your Ass?
> ...


EDIT: I don't want my GF to see that actually.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2007)

very disappointing, no news on new channels, no news about a external harddrive or any use for the wii's usb ports, nothing but pointless games,  lets all hope that sony have something to cheer us up about.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> very disappointing, no news on new channels, no news about a external harddrive or any use for the wii's usb ports, nothing but pointless games,Â lets all hope that sony have something to cheer is up about.


They mentioned a new channel, it's just a stupid "Vote on my Mii" thing.


----------



## Akotan (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Also, did anyone catch Donkey Kong getting nailed by Pikachu's Volt Tackle in the Smash Brothers footage?



I guess I saw Tingle on this footage... Am I wrong?


----------



## AlBa (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Well the Nintendo Marketing machine worked on my wife...she wants Wii Fit!!
> 
> No going to the gym and having to be oggled at.....so SHE says!


Worked on my gf too, glad no wiiwhip was released:
"So at last i'll get your fat ass to work!" she told me... she even threatened to preorder it!


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> very disappointing, no news on new channels...


Well, _there was_ that "*Check Mii Out*" channel, but that's pretty gay anyway...


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Akotan @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, did anyone catch Donkey Kong getting nailed by Pikachu's Volt Tackle in the Smash Brothers footage?
> ...


They should make Tingle the punching bag in training mode!! Or Diddy Kong, I hate that ape hes the Scrappy Doo of gaming.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > very disappointing, no news on new channels, no news about a external harddrive or any use for the wii's usb ports, nothing but pointless games,Â lets all hope that sony have something to cheer is up about.
> ...




oh yeah there was that, but there was not much detail about it though.


----------



## Ad_Enuff (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(AlBa @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Worked on my gf too, glad no wiiwhip was released:
> "So at last i'll get your fat ass to work!" she told me... she even threatened to preorder it!



Yeah, all we lads need is Wii Sink or Wii Clean!


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 11, 2007)

Told you I saw him.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Jul 11, 2007)

is there a link to download nintendos? don't mind the quality, just can't handle the stream. ta


----------



## pasc (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep, wanna watch it too, cause I missed it


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 11, 2007)

Slow down Nintendo many game to digest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and there's only more coming soon since it's only an hours there wasn't much to see really. That's what the next show is for, and i plan to attend that once


----------



## flashrabbit (Jul 11, 2007)

Where is my Wii Motor sports and Pikmin3 ;(
I hope they use the Wii Fit board for the next Zelda ;P


----------



## Rayder (Jul 11, 2007)

Well, I missed about the first half-hour (had some errands to run...got caught in traffic)  but from what I saw of the Nintendo conference....less than impressive.

WiiFit? What's next?  The Wii Exercise Bike?  The DS becoming REQUIRED in school for lessons?  Bleh!  

I certainly hope the first half-hour of the conference was more interesting.

They talk about casual and core gamers, but what about the used-to-be gamers.....you know, people that used to play games when they were younger, but drifted away from gaming as they got older. (let's call them "drifters")  They try to play some of today's games and find that they take too long to get into or are far more complicated to play than the games of their youth or are turned off by the sickening cutesy.  My older brother, and to a lesser extent me, are in that class.  I want more twitch games, more happy blaster shoot-'till-you-die games.  Games that don't take 783 hours to play through.  Games that don't require I buy or look up a walk-through to play. Where are those?

If Nintendo wants to cater to everyone, they have to make games for EVERYONE.  Not just the health conscious, little girls, school kids, people that never played games before or pure Nintendo fans.  Most hardcore gamers scoff at Nintendo, what are they doing to bring them into the fold?  A Mario game certainly isn't going to do it, nor is an exercise game. They're leaving a whole perspective of gamers out of the loop...the ones who would normally just buy and X-Box or PS2/3 ands never even consider a Nintendo system.  They need to try and steal those gamers from the big, higher-specced boys.
What about the drifters, do you think Wii's VC is the answer?  I don't think so. I think the drifters want  personal, portable games for the DS....say some remakes of SNES games or old arcade remakes or games based on stuff of that era, without the copious amounts of cutesy, that they can play without many people noticing or even realizing they are doing it.  Some 3rd-party's attempt to fill that void with their classic compilations or games like Contra 4.....but the balance between the different types of gamers seems way off to me.  If you believe all the stuff about Japanese people on TV, they are all about balance, Yin-Yang or whatever.  The balance is off and there are huge gaps in their "mass appeal". 

Please keep in mind, I missed the first half of the conference.  Don't really care about Sony or MS's conferences, because I have only a DS and my PC and I gave up on PC gaming quite awhile ago, so possibly my opinions may come across as negative or as if I'm bashing Ninty.  I'm not.  I'm just trying to criticize in my unique way on what I did see.

I'm gonna go see if Gamespot has the whole Ninty conference to watch now.  Just to see if my criticisms were accurate or premature.

Later....


----------



## Samutz (Jul 11, 2007)

The first 15-20 mins was just Reggie discussing sales, figures, statistics, growth, porn, and industry. Nothing particularly exciting.


----------



## cheapassdave (Jul 11, 2007)

man, i was expecting more new games for hardcore gamers...  although the zapper looks fun.


----------



## Darkforce (Jul 11, 2007)

OFFTOPIC - DOES ANYONE KNOW OF A STREAM FOR THE SONY CONFERENCE?!

>_>;

Edit - Nevermind Gamespot _finally_ got round to it but it doesn't seem to be working.

G4 has a working stream: http://www.g4tv.com/e32007/spotlight.html


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 11, 2007)

Mario Kart online will be good.

At first I didn't liked the WiiFit idea.. but thinking more about it.. it's not different from Brain Age.. it might work just as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But, nothing new for the DS was showed.. that's sad.. It's their most profitable hardware.. and they threat it like that :/


----------



## Samutz (Jul 11, 2007)

Just porting over my comments/thoughts from #gbatemp.net (was watching the conference live at the time).

@boring statistics at the begining:
[11:08am]  How can reggie guy memorize so much ?
[11:08am]  growth! industry! sales!
[11:08am]  because he's reggie. he's awesome.me

@the zapper:
[11:18am]  why zapper? sounds stupid. should have been blaster or something, or even just "gun" would have been better

[11:39am]  and btw can't you play shooters with out the wii zapper?
[11:40am]  you can
[11:40am]  yea, the zapper just looks like another holder
[11:40am]  for the mote and chuck
[11:40am]  it is
[11:40am]  boleh
[11:40am]  20$ for a piece of plastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mario & sonic at the olympics:
[11:21am]  i would rather see sonic in brawl

@brawl release date:
[11:21am]  bleh, was hoping for fall

@news & youtube clips:
[11:31am]  funny they keep using clips from a news report that was about child molestors using the ds to find kids

@wii-ware:
[11:32am]  they better come up with better shit for wii-ware than the vote channel

@check mii out:
[11:33am]  christ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@discussing that nintendo is already seriously online with the wii:
[11:34am]  pokemon! hardcore online gaming to the max!
[11:34am]  bleh

@mario kart wii:
[11:36am]  YAY
[11:36am]  finally
[11:36am]  hell yes!

@wii wheel:
[11:37am]  lol
[11:37am]  wtf is that
[11:37am]  frisbee
[11:37am]  looks like a donut
[11:37am]  so small
[11:37am]  ye
[11:37am]  Wii wheel
[11:37am]  lame
[11:38am]  atleast the name makes sense

@iwata's discussion over newbie and oldie players playing together:
[11:47am]  sounds like "even people that suck will be able to beat you even if you totaly pwn at a game"

@mario galaxy release date:
[11:51am]  wow!
[11:51am]  nice
[11:51am]  november already!
[11:51am]  galaxy then brawl soon after

@brain age 2, and other such DS games:
[11:54am]  sorry im not in school anymore, i dont want more brain games >_<

@wii balance board & wii fit:
[11:57am]  omfg!
[11:57am]  looks hot
[11:57am]  aerobics?
[11:57am]  LOL
[11:57am]  hahaha
[11:57am]  wtf
[11:58am]  woot wii fit
[11:58am]  well now THERE is something for chicks
[11:58am]  imagine how dirty that pad thing will get
[11:58am]  use socks
[11:59am]  yay
[11:59am]  love him
[12:02pm]  FAIL2BALANCE
(girl was supposed to be keeping some dot in some area on the screen but wasn't)
[12:03pm]  they guy is still dancing, after they move on to the girl
[12:04pm]  lol
[12:05pm]  anyway i kinda like the idea
[12:05pm]  i wonder what the weight limit is

Bits where they poked fun at Reggie while he was on the balance board was great. Then he pwned Shiggy at the soccer thing.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 11, 2007)

Who felt guilty laughing at Iwata's enrish?
At least he tried, though miyamoto just spoke japanese(lazy crap) he looked really cool. And was it me or did he say fuck when he was on the board?

The IRC room that i was on was full of ninty fanboys so the whole  show through it was full of crazy random crap(usually in caps)

One last thing

PUNS GALORE!!!XDXDXDXDXD

One last thing also, im one of the only people in the world that doesnt have a wii but after i showed my mum the vid of Wiifit, she said shes gonna get one!! Bless my mothers obsesion with health.

This was a anticlimax though, linkiboys conspiracy theory didnt come true
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=54468
BETTER LUCK NEXT YEAR


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Jul 11, 2007)

DARN IT! I KNEW SOMETHING WAS GOING TO HAPPEN AT 2AM! KNEW IT! ;(


----------



## pasc (Jul 11, 2007)

OH MY GOD:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Chibi Robo: Park Patrol comes out October 2nd in the US
> Mario Party DS hits November 19th
> Professor Layton has been confirmed for a US release, coming out December 3rd.
> Battalion Wars 2 is coming out October 29th.
> ...



Mario Party DS, huh ?


----------



## n1x (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(AMDdude @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> .. otherwise I'm selling my Wii and buying a 360.


Please don't, you'll regret it (like me)...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry felt pushed to answer to this one


----------



## Akotan (Jul 11, 2007)

QUOTE(pasc @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> OH MY GOD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I was talking about! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IGN give some details about these kind of games (Nintendo Magic and Crosswords) some time ago: http://ds.ign.com/articles/802/802318p1.html - developers have some free time on hands...


----------



## bobrules (Jul 11, 2007)

When's the next conference, you guys are talking about?


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 11, 2007)

Brawl and Galaxy release dates...

Mario Kart Wii..

Reggie and the whole WiiFit thing...

Pretty ok conference, but I think they should've mentioned Wii Music too.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jul 11, 2007)

Doesnt anyone have a link to the nintendo conference... really i'm so fricking tired of searching and i can only find the game videos... i want the full conference :\

Please anyone? Oh plus i've checked all the links at the first post, and nothing.. I only found the Microsoft Conference... and the other ones at gamespot, for subscrivers


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 11, 2007)

Can't say I'm that fussed about Mario Party DS, not enjoyed any since the N64 days. The other DS games I look nteresting especially Professor Layton and I hope Advance Wars 2 is online and isn't the GBA games again (great as they are).

There are way too many Mario games now anyway (Mario Galaxy and Kart I still need) I wished they'd slow down the rate of Mario titles.

Nice that Forever Blue is coming to the west, and also Battilion Wars 2 is heading to Europe in September. I hope Mario Galaxy and MP3 make it to Europe soon.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 11, 2007)

Everyone was saying that nintendo show wasn't that good, but it was alot better than the opposition to say the least. Although it's not like they would have been able to show ever single game in a hour show anyway, and besides they need to save some of that for the next show to show off to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The main point is the system is #1 for which it will remain, and whatever they are doing to make it so it's a good thing in the end.


P.S   Nintendo didn't even mention the system killer that lucas arts is making, and if made right it will sell systems by bringing all the start wars nerds together in one unity 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Deadmon (Jul 11, 2007)

From what I heard, Sony's conference was probably the best this year.

Not to pick on Sony, but the redesign...sigh..


----------



## JesterDev (Jul 12, 2007)

Where might I download this? I tried a few of the sites, but didn't see anything. Then again I'm blind.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jul 12, 2007)

I can't wait for Wii homebrew to come out now. Now I can expect to have a scale in my room and my weight being compared to thousands of other wii users' weights in real-time. xP But until then, I'll be waiting for pricing options on these wiimats, and to see if they have rubber stoppers so they don't slide. (I have a cheapo DDR mat, the first time I played a single song, after 10 seconds i found my face on the floor X.X. Those fabric-ish ones that fold easily? Yeah. No grip at all)

Is it allowed to upload the entire E3 conference to the GBAtemp download centre? (Just an idea, but I wouldn't do it; its not like i have the files)


----------



## Jools (Jul 12, 2007)

Clicked around for ages on Gamespot and 1up butvcouldn't find any downloadable video of the keynote (despite what it says on the front page).  Any kind fellows out there want to provide a URL?

Thanks!

-Jools


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> P.SÂ  Nintendo didn't even mention the system killer that lucas arts is making, and if made right it will sell systems by bringing all the start wars nerds together in one unity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you're talking about the highly anticipated lightsaber game, it's rumored to be just a bundle of Lego Star Wars 1+2 ported to the Wii  :'(


----------



## felix123 (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Digeman @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Is it just me, or did one of the tracks in mario kart wii look just like yoshi falls for the mario kart ds?Â


I'm not surprised if it really is Yoshi Falls. They included lots of classic tracks in MKDS, and they could do it again for MKW.


----------



## Jt321 (Jul 12, 2007)

Cliff notes? don't really feel like reading right now


----------



## oranges2 (Jul 12, 2007)

The Sony and Nintendo streams are up.

http://e3.gamespot.com/live.html?tag=event_nav;live


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 12, 2007)

Who cares how good the Nintendo showing was as long as they confirmed mario kart wii that's all i care about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and that alone will move systems like their not being moved already  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In need to find one soon that's all i know, besides reggie always makes the conferences entertaining so it's all good.


----------



## oranges2 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just finished watching it. That was incredibly disappointing.


----------



## Chanser (Jul 12, 2007)

They have totally gone for the non-gamer market aren't they. Seems Sony or Microsoft offer more hardcore games.


----------



## oranges2 (Jul 12, 2007)

For 300 dollars I can get better exercise equipment than a Wii.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(oranges2 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> For 300 dollars I can get better exercise equipment than a Wii.



Its being marketed as a game system, not exercise equipment...


----------



## oranges2 (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Its being marketed as a game system, not exercise equipment...Â


I disagree.


----------



## nintendofreak (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(oranges2 @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Its being marketed as a game system, not exercise equipment...Â
> ...



ah well you dont _have to _ buy it for exercise, i still think its worth its price just for gameplay


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 12, 2007)

It's a accessory not a real game, and it will sell because it's useful. I think all the people saying crap about it are just fat lazy ass Americans who don't like to do anything outside of their house, and it will actually be doing them a favor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. It's technology is going to be used in games soon anyway, and does anyone want to guess what game it resembles or came from?


----------



## lego (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Marxian @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> This Wii Fit crap is exactly the kind of thing that Nintendo should not be doing with the Wii. They should stop obsessing about appealing to non gamers and just bring us some kick ass games.




Yes, because their strategy hasn't worked well at all so far.


----------



## oranges2 (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Scorpin200 @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> I think all the people saying crap about it are just fat lazy ass Americans who don't like to do anything outside of their house


Because staying at home starring at a television screen is better then going for a jog. Its another stupid gimmick which in the end is going to kill the Wii.


----------



## Gestahl (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like Nintendo doesn't want my money. Oh well, luckily there's Sony.


----------



## nephdj (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(nintendofreak @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(oranges2 @ Jul 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > For 300 dollars I can get better exercise equipment than a Wii.
> ...


exercise machines have burnt so many people, most of them sold in shops are rubbish
thats why the quality ones are all 500US+

I remember messing up my ankle for a week as a kid on a target excercise bike


----------



## imyourxpan (Jul 12, 2007)

Wii Fit is an amazing idea because it's so easy to use and so informative.  yeah you can jog outside, then go do it.  there are people who are so self-conscious that they hate running in public or exercising in public.


I can't wait for this to come out, it's a really good idea and it looks like it will truly show results.

sh*t, now there won't be people saying, you're so lazy, all you do is play video games.  give it a few weeks and then tell them to say that again after you show your new body.

i can't wait!


----------



## OSW (Jul 12, 2007)

It's not that i hate the idea of these accessories. The thing is, focusing so much on them is really annoying! They already have the wiimote, and they just wanna keep introducing new peripherals.

We want the solid games nintendo has promised.

These accessories could easily be made for any console.


----------



## 123kid (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> It's not that i hate the idea of these accessories. The thing is, focusing so much on them is really annoying! They already have the wiimote, and they just wanna keep introducing new peripherals.
> 
> We want the solid games nintendo has promised.
> 
> These accessories could easily be made for any console.



Nintendo is taking a page out of the Apple playbook and it will make them a shit ton of money. But yeah I'm not really a fan of it either.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 12, 2007)

I kinda think we are being hard on Nintendo a bit, they have at least five triple A quality games out within the end of the year plus they have the DS as well. Sure these controllers and what not could've come out on the other consoles but they didn't! And Nintendo know how to use these controllers a lot better than Sony or Microsoft. Nintendo are using WiiFit to shift more consoles, and it will then they'll have a much bigger audience to bring the good games that didn't do so well on the N64 or GC.

Quite frankly this is a lot better than what we had with the GC, give the guys a chance they've not been doing so well with home consoles since the SNES days.


----------



## Neko (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Gestahl @ Jul 12 2007 said:


> Looks like Nintendo doesn't want my money. Oh well, luckily there's Sony.




You know there is an Great Console called XBOX 360 ?
It kicks ass !. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Couldn't watch the Press Conference , but I don't think Nintendo needs use Gamers anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I fell cheated.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 12, 2007)

You lot make me laugh, WiiFit is only one game you know! The only reason they showed that at the conference is to gain more hype from it, they probably thought that everyone would give that much thought about it if they announced it like they did with Mario Kart and lets be honest while I loved to see more of MK it doesn't need to be seen that much to do well.

The conference was pretty damn boring and for me they showed way too much WiiFit but the stuff at E3 for the Wii that I've seen is brilliant, can't wait to play all of these games.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 12, 2007)

QUOTE(Ad_Enuff @ Jul 11 2007 said:


> Well the Nintendo Marketing machine worked on my wife...she wants Wii Fit!!
> 
> No going to the gym and having to be oggled at.....so SHE says!


Haha same here


----------



## Hooya (Jul 12, 2007)

My biggest disappointment is that Reggie basically told the hardcore gaming audience "we don't care that you want online play, we think what we are doing now is just fine, thank you".  In other words, a big screw you to the online gamers.  Not that I care personally as I don't really care too much about online gaming, but I know many people are.  At least they announced WiFi for "many" players on MK:W.

Otherwise no new games really announced we didn't already know about except for WiiFit.  SMB:G has been known about since before launch, as has MP:C and SSBB.  At least we know when they're coming.  I just wanted to see something actually new and interesting, which I didn't really get.

If they come out with some decent use for the WiiFit pad for a snowboarding/skateboarding type game or something that would be cool, but no developer is going to use a peripheral like that I don't think, since not enough people are going to own it to make it worth the developers' time to create specifically for it.  It's like the NES Pad, it just never got used.  The Zapper is a bit of a joke as it's just a new plastic case for the remote and chuck and the Wheel is a total joke.

Those are my thoughts.

In their defense though, this conference is not designed like previous E3s with massive WOW!!! appeal for the masses, booth babes, etc.  Being a more industry internal conference it'll be much more subdued, hence the complete lack of enthusiasm from the audience - although that was largely due to Reggie's absolutely horrible, non-engaging public speaking ability.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jul 12, 2007)

My biggest disappointment is that Reggie basically told the hardcore gaming audience "we don't care that you want online play, we think what we are doing now is just fine, thank you". In other words, a big screw you to the online gamers. Not that I care personally as I don't really care too much about online gaming, but I know many people are. At least they announced WiFi for "many" players on MK:W.



I wonder when people are going to understand that nobody is forced to by anything the choice is up to you, so plainly if you don't like it you don't have to buy it period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





P.S game are going to be made from this new technology, so keep your panties on.


----------

